# Worst author ever?



## Vos (Jun 21, 2005)

Who do you think is the worst author ever?

The worst I can think of is definetly Kevin Major. We had to read two of his books. Blood Red Ocre in grade 9 and Eating Between The Lines this year. His books are not only boring as hell, but predictible, nosensical, and just plain, well, for lack of a better term, dumb.  I'm not going to go into spicifics of the novels, I'll just say that they'll leave you with a bad taste in your mouth.

Eating between the lines even won The Canadian Librery Association book of the year... must of been a sad year for Canadian books. Everyone I know hated it. That includes teachers.

Haha, He was supposed to come to our school to talk to us, not sure why he didn't. Oh well, good for him.  :twisted: 

PS. The age of his characters were inconsistant too, at the first of the book Eating Between The Lines Jackson is 17 and has his drivers licence. Later it says he's 16.


----------



## bobothegoat (Jun 21, 2005)

I had a few, but that guy sounds like he tops anything I can offer.  I'm glad that we're usually only forced to read stuff like To Kill a Mockingbird and Lord of the Flies in school.


----------



## Kikster (Jun 21, 2005)

personally I hated smilla's sense for snow, or whatever that was called. I know that a lot of people loved it, but I couldn't stand it. I read all of it, hoping it would get better, but it sucked all the way to the end...


----------



## journyman161 (Jun 21, 2005)

Toss up between Stephen Donaldson for the most excruciating ruination of a good plot - ever! The ONLY SciFi/Fantasy I ever went to sleep reading!

and 

L.Ron Hubbard for nearly all his writing but particularly that horrible attempt at SciFi humour that ran on for like 10 books. you'd think someone with a 1st name of Lafayette should be able to write!

Honourable mention from school days - Albert Camus - I have no idea how good his stuff was in french but in english it would have made me sign up for Book Burning 101


----------



## EmuJenkins (Jun 23, 2005)

So many people would disagree, but Dickens. What a ridculously boring book that Great Expectations was. He wrote the equivalent to a soap opera. What an awful writer.


----------



## Hodge (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes but it was _before_ the soap opera existed. Dickens did draw his novels out as long as he could, though, because his publisher paid him by the word. 


Commercial fiction isn't bad by any means. King, Grisham, Clancey—they must have some skill because they're able to write what the masses want and keep them coming back for more. To tell the truth, I rather like King's style. Very casual, very welcoming. Not too serious, not too light—it's just real.

Unfortunately, the worst authors also write the worst books, and I tend to get rid of books I don't like, so I don't really know who I don't like...

Edith Wharton. _Age of Innocence_ is the only book I have never finished. It's drawn out so much and the drama all lies in something I find so utterly petty and ridiculous that I can't help but wish all of the characters would fall in a ditch and stay there. Forever.


----------



## BookLover (Jun 23, 2005)

The names that comes to my mind are: Sidney sheldong and John Grisham. If I have ever left some book unfinished, its because of these two authors.


----------



## strangedaze (Jun 23, 2005)

I personally don't like Dickens very much, but I think he's still a worthy author. And I'm appalled that someone would even *suggest* that Camus is the worst author ever  

As for Grisham - read his pathetic attempt at non-legal fiction - A Painted House. Rotten to the core and filled with every possible stock character and overwrought circumstance imaginable. 

I wonder if I'd consider him the worst author I've ever read? Maybe. Intriguing.


----------



## a15haddad (Jun 23, 2005)

I had to watch the movie A Painted House in English class for a reason I don't quite remember.  It was very much cliched old-South, if a halfway decent film.  But read The Rainmaker; Grisham isn't that bad.  In fact, I like The Rainmaker a lot.  I'm not suggesting it's a great book, but it's fun to read.

While what Hodge said about commercial fiction is true, I really despise Tom Clancy with a passion.  He is possibly the worst of these modern-day bestselling authors, in my opinion.  His stories are all incredibly rehashed and have absolutely no value.  It's like he has a plot generator and simply decides whether the Armenians or the Russians should take over the White House or whether the secret weapon will destroy a nation or destroy a computer mainframe.  Dan Brown is also horrific.  I've only read one book of each, but both left me with an unbearably bad taste in my mouth (Rainbow Six and The Da Vinci Code).  However, I honestly haven't read too many bad books, mostly because lately I've only been reading books deemed classics.  I figure that if I should read something, it might as well be great.  Although, of course, you appreciate art much more thoroughly when you see poor art as well, but I am confident in my approach.  

Come to think of it, there was one horrendous novel I read last summer called "Futility At Its Finest" by Linda Ratchet.  It presented what is likely the most flawed argument I have ever seen published.  It was set in present day, when one female character was feeling very happy and positive about her world and then, suddenly, found a time machine in her room.  When she accessed it, it took her to all of the darkest times in recorded history such as the Holocaust, the Dark Ages, etc. etc. and showed her that life is incredibly painful and has no point, that everything present in the world is evil, and she becomes very depressed and crazy and kills herself because she finally understands the world.  Ratchet was basically saying that everything in this world is evil and horrible and you can never be happy or feel right because life is simply pain.  Not only was her argument horrible by simply taking us to some bad times in history (also, if everybody and everything was evil, then is it so horrible that the evil Nazis exterminated the evil Jews?  In this story the Jews during the Holocaust are painted as completely evil little devils), her writing was downright pathetic.  Never, ever read this book... I actually never finished it, I simply skipped much of the sadness and grief and went to the ending to the suicide scene where she recounted everything she had seen and killed herself.


----------



## Craiglet (Jun 24, 2005)

Its whoever wrote Rascal and this other book we had to read in sixth grade. Ugh. Booooooooooooooooooooring.


----------



## Sir_Satoshi (Jun 24, 2005)

You know, the only book in English this year that I hated at all was "Summer Of My German Soldier". I can't remember who wrote it though... It was just so... I don't know. I hated the main character. Hated. Loathed. She was just a whiny teenage girl. 

I hate that book...

Though I try to give all authors a little bit o' credit. ;D They work hard to write things.


----------



## Kikster (Jun 24, 2005)

Sir_Satoshi said:
			
		

> You know, the only book in English this year that I hated at all was "Summer Of My German Soldier". I can't remember who wrote it though... It was just so... I don't know. I hated the main character. Hated. Loathed. She was just a whiny teenage girl.
> 
> I hate that book...
> 
> .



I hated that book too!!! I think it was written by bette greene, who also wrote a sequel to it called "morning is a long time coming". I hated both of them, but my teacher in middle school thought they were so good we had to read BOTH...  :x


----------



## Verago (Jun 24, 2005)

I hated the Orphan Train Adventures...My teacher liked them, too, so we read them. >_&lt;
It took us the last six weeks of school to finish them.

It was too melo-dramatic, rather soppy...and the ending rather sucked. But that's just me...I was nodding off during that class, anyway.

It was on tape, so it could've been the narrator that I hated.


----------



## Verago (Jun 24, 2005)

What the heck? Somehow, I double posted. Pardon.


----------



## a15haddad (Jul 4, 2005)

Dan Brown is honestly up there for me.


----------



## ssj2raider (Jul 13, 2005)

I would have to say John Grisham and the Bronte sisters.  I read a Painted House and it was ok at the beginning but the end of the novel was completely ruined.  The Bronte books were too slow.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Jul 13, 2005)

a15haddad said:
			
		

> Dan Brown is honestly up there for me.



Seconded. He's crap.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Jul 13, 2005)

starrwriter said:
			
		

> This is easy. Just look at the list of best-selling fiction authors of the past few decades: Stephen King, Tom Clancy, Danielle Steel, John Grisham etc etc etc.



What a terribly intellectual thing to say. It must make you feel very proud that you can cast such a wide brush.

Stephen King is an exceptionally talented writer. Tom Clancy is a talented plotter. Danielle Steele, I agree her books aren't very attractive, but that's a genre problem for me. I've never read them because I don't read Romance. John Grishom is the same, he writes excellent plots, therefore he has some value.

If you don't like popular genre fiction, then say so. But don't write these people off as poor artists, because that is not the case.


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 13, 2005)

Actually, I think I've mentioned _The View From Saturday_ by EL Konnigsburg, a Newberry award winning book that I had to read in 7th grade.  It was, without a doubt, the worst book we were ever required to read in school.

It might have been well-written in terms of style, but to me it was nothing but pretentious garbage.  Especially Mr. Singh, the corniest of the corniest, who is telling their quadriplegic teacher (and mentor on the acedemic team) that the Souls (as they call themselves) all took a "journey."  Of course, he means this in a pretentious metaphorical sense.

Actually, nearly all the characters were unbelievable.  The are all supposed to be in 6th grade, but at the time I was in 7th grade.  I knew that that was not how sixth graders act.

Whatever you do, do not read your book.  If you do, you will be extremely bitter for months and months.  It destroys your mind, man!  It destroys your mind!


----------



## blademasterzzz (Jul 13, 2005)

Dan Brown, definately. 


He seems to have slightly more imagination than a grain of sand and higher ego than Mt Everest. 


King in a great writer, and as for Grisham - I just don't take his books for anything more than mild entertainment, which he's good at.


----------



## Merforga (Jul 18, 2005)

a15haddad said:
			
		

> I
> While what Hodge said about commercial fiction is true, I really despise Tom Clancy with a passion.  He is possibly the worst of these modern-day bestselling authors, in my opinion.  His stories are all incredibly rehashed and have absolutely no value.  It's like he has a plot generator and simply decides whether the Armenians or the Russians should take over the White House or whether the secret weapon will destroy a nation or destroy a computer mainframe.  Dan Brown is also horrific.  .


theres a Tom Clancy plot generator on the bottom if it =)
http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=five_shitty_movies


----------



## a15haddad (Jul 18, 2005)

I've seen that before.  It's hilarious.


----------



## noahtgreat (Jul 26, 2005)

Will I get crucified if I propose that perhaps ROBERT JORDAN is one of the worst writers of all time?

His prose is mediocre at best, but really that isn't the problem...the problem is that his medicore prose stretches over about 15 lengthy books that all comprise one story that cannot seem to ever end.  So it's really just an overdose of mediocrity.

Also, Stephen King is pretty damn good sometimes.  His character-building skills are sharpened like a chef's knife, and his prose is functional if nothing else.  His book "On Writing" is a good piece of inspiration for the writer, even if it contains little in the way of actual insight.  He's a bit overrated by most, but criminally under-rated by some.


----------



## Viper9 (Jul 26, 2005)

Need to chop it up a little:

Worst dialogue: Grisham (by a wide margin).  His dialogue advances the plot -- in an obvious, hamfisted way -- and taht's all.

Worst plots: Hard to say, but Clancy's up there.  I have no idea what cunning demon made the above poster defend Clancy's plots.  Cookie-cutter -- and the cookies aren't even tasty!

Worst fiction: Mark Twain (but I love his nonfiction!)


----------



## discipleofWORD (Aug 1, 2005)

> So many people would disagree, but Dickens. What a ridculously boring book that Great Expectations was. He wrote the equivalent to a soap opera. What an awful writer.



.........so true. So okay, if I'm forced to say something good about it, I guess the plot was interesting (according to cliffnotes). If his publisher did pay Dickens by each word....

...perhaps is that why his prose is very wordy?

DOW


----------



## Avarice (Aug 2, 2005)

i know you're probably going to have to bring in the riot police for this when the 1000's of geeks get typing but....

J.K. Rowling with out a doubt is the most childish rubbish writer ever. She should be voted one of the most evil people in the world for unleashing the virus that is Harry Potter upon us all. The only thing those books are good for is children under 10 or helping dyslexic people to read.


----------



## ReikiMeg (Nov 1, 2005)

The worst author that I ever read was a local. She wrote a historically based novel in which she insisted on recording each language a person spoke on EVERY page. She put asteriks next to their names and added footnotes on EVERY PAGE. It was insane and I wonder why no one told her, including the publisher, that it was a bad idea. I think everyone felt sorry for her, because it took her years to write it and numerous proofreading sessions, because she was dyslexic.


----------



## Magitek Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

I like King, I just completed Misery, and it's probably my favourite book by him so far. As for Grisham, I can't say anything beyond The Firm, because that's the only book of his I've read, but I know I enjoyed that one book considerably.

Anyways, to name an author I really don't like... I think I'd have to say F. Scott Fitzgerald. I didn't particularly like his plots _or_ his prose. It's a sad irony that my own writing reflects my single biggest problem with his mechanics... so many damn commas!


----------



## irishidid (Nov 7, 2005)

I like King, but sometimes his descriptive verses go on and on until I'm bored to tear.
Hope I'm not stepping on any toes here, but the worst author is any author who has written for Harlequinn Romance.


----------



## strangedaze (Nov 7, 2005)

Aside from all of us novel-less smacktalkers and the ones who have published books but aren't all hip with the mainstream, I'd have to say that 'A Painted House' by John Grisham was proooobably the worst novel I've read, but since I haven't had a chance, nor do I want one, to go through the rest of his stuff, I'll leave that be.

Sure, I read books all the time by authors and think, 'jeez, this is shit,' but realistically their work is out there and mine isn't, so until I can wave a copy of my own bestseller in their face, I just keep my mouth shut.

Which is of course a total foul lie, because there's nothing more fun than bashing novelists who have disappointed. This is going nowhere and I'm rambling, but I love you all and let's hold hands.


----------



## epone (Nov 10, 2005)

strangedaze said:
			
		

> Sure, I read books all the time by authors and think, 'jeez, this is shit,' but realistically their work is out there and mine isn't, so until I can wave a copy of my own bestseller in their face, I just keep my mouth shut.


 
My point exactly. Well written. (Saves me writing it too - so thanks).


----------



## PamHKyle (Nov 10, 2005)

I liked Dan Brown's books, they're fast paced and not boring. So what if it seems far fetched t some?
Daniell Steele isn't bad either, for her genre. If you don't like romance novels, wel okay, then you'd probably hate her. 
The worst author ever is a team: K.-H. Sheer and Clark Dalton they wrote (in German) a science fiction series (from 1961 till the 1990s) about Perry Rhodan. 
Good thing about the books is: if you want to learn how to create a main character with an ego bigger than the complete universe and then some, and how to clutter your story with useless side characters, read them, there are over 90 of them.


----------



## amusinglackoftalent (Nov 10, 2005)

*On being out there...*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *strangedaze*
_Sure, I read books all the time by authors and think, 'jeez, this is shit,' but realistically their work is out there and mine isn't, so until I can wave a copy of my own bestseller in their face, I just keep my mouth shut._




			
				epone said:
			
		

> My point exactly. Well written. (Saves me writing it too - so thanks).


 
I'm settin' up camp with these two.


----------



## Magitek Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

I ought to mention a local, self-published writer named George V. Henderson who had a little kiosk set up at the mall here.  He talked my mom into buying a copy, and wow... what a disaster.  Now, I've seen bad writing in a book... but bad... _spelling?_  Now, I know I'm not going to win any spelling bees anytime soon, but every other line had a glaring typo of some sort.  This was barely passable as a rough draft.  Surely, even without an editor, he would have caught _some _mistakes before he fired up the press?

What a world we live in.  :-s


----------



## RachelEvil (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, I could say Dan Brown or John Grisham or Tom Clancy or Steven King or Danielle Steele, but, really, they're not that bad. They're like literary McDonald's. Not inedible, you know what too expect, but nothing too challenging or interesting.

Now, if you want an absolutely awful author... go no further than Jim Theis, author of the (in)famous Eye of Argon. http://www.dcs.gla.ac.uk/SF-Archives/Misc/Eye_Of_The_Argon

Now *that's* some bad writing.


----------



## semtecks (Nov 15, 2005)

Strangedaze said:
			
		

> Quote:_Sure, I read books all the time by authors and think, 'jeez, this is shit,' but realistically their work is out there and mine isn't, so until I can wave a copy of my own bestseller in their face, I just keep my mouth shut._


 

Thank f**k someone had the guts to say it. There are so many hypocritical people running round ready to blast a best selling author to pieces. They are out there and people are buying their books because they _enjoy _their_ work. _I don't like Dan Brown myself, didn't even get through twenty pages. But do you see me going on and on about how terrible a writer he is? No, because I'm humble enough to admit that _other _people would buy his book and not think it a waste of money. The same goes for other authors I don't like: John Grisham, Tom Clancy, Danielle Steel, Paul Mcauley. I may not like them but millions do.


----------



## Ejp414 (Dec 28, 2005)

semtecks said:
			
		

> Thank f**k someone had the guts to say it. There are so many hypocritical people running round ready to blast a best selling author to pieces. They are out there and people are buying their books because they _enjoy _their_ work. _I don't like Dan Brown myself, didn't even get through twenty pages. But do you see me going on and on about how terrible a writer he is? No, because I'm humble enough to admit that _other _people would buy his book and not think it a waste of money. The same goes for other authors I don't like: John Grisham, Tom Clancy, Danielle Steel, Paul Mcauley. I may not like them but millions do.



What about music? Does selling a billion albums make Brittney Spears a musical genius?

I'm not necessarily saying that the authors you listed are all horrible, but your argument doesn't really hold water.


----------



## Mike C (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know who the worst author is, but I'll bet their work is only available on POD.

When I see people citing Camus or Dickens, particularly, as 'world's worst', it makes me think that either th've only read 3 books in their lives, and 2 of those were lavishly illustrated, or they're just plain ignorant. Try a little bit of objectivity, guys!


----------



## Anarkos (Dec 28, 2005)

The worst author in the world is probably fifteen and unpublished.  The most irritating author, however, is Dan Brown.

And, yeah, Tom Clancy's one good book was Without Remorse, and that's only because psycho-killer vigilantes are pretty awesome and don't need silly things like plot or character development.


----------



## kalibantre (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't recall bad authors. I dont finish their books really. I don't like J.K.Rowling but she has a decent plot so I read those, but other than that I can't remeber them.

Many I disliked at the time but now see them for what they are, good authors. Ian McEwan tried my patience with Enduring Love, then I saw the film and I have never protested so much about a book beig ruined by it's movie.

I honestly cant remember bad authors, I just don't pick them up again.


----------



## Cady (Dec 28, 2005)

Well the best lessons I have learned are from the worst writers, so I want to thank all the horrible writers for putting thier crappy work out thier for me to read, and hopefully see mistakes and prevent myself from making the same.


----------



## Verago (Dec 28, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, I have to tell you...that, indeed, Jim Theis is the worst by far, as stated before in this thread.
My.
God.

This is a handbook to what NOT to do.
http://www.dcs.gla.ac.uk/SF-Archives/Misc/Eye_Of_The_Argon

It actually made me laugh. Not an, "Oh, that author is funny!" laugh, but a gutteral kind of "Whoa!" laugh.



			
				Cady said:
			
		

> Well the best lessons I have learned are from the worst writers, so I want to thank all the horrible writers for putting there crappy work out there for me to read, and hopefully see mistakes and prevent myself from making the same.



Jim Theis shall teach you many a lesson. And we shall call him...The Great and Terrible (But Mostly Terrible) One!


Peace.
Ethan.


----------



## Wes919 (Jan 1, 2006)

It's been mentioned before but Dan Brown. He may not be the worst but he is making way too much money for being, at best, mediocre. Same goes for Tom Clancy. In fact, any Oprah Book club writer. 

Pay for publishing writiers are also pretty bad. I'm sure there are a few diamonds in the rough, but a solid majority of them are fairly awful.  I once bought a book, on a whim, from Amazon and I didn't notice it was from a pay for publish author. It was the worst book I have ever read. I don't even remember the guy's name, all I do remember is that I had a good laugh at his expense. 

As far as like, classic authors who really weren't that great catagory, Ray Bradbury is my pick. He reads like any other 50's pulp writer, and while he does have a few good spots in some of his books his dialouge is god awful. Certainly not the worst ever but overrated somewhat.


----------



## kellykat60409 (Jan 1, 2006)

I would say that I know that Stephen King is a good author, but for some reason I can't get into any of his books.

I am also having trouble with the lord of the rings books.    something about the way that they are writing is the reason that I can't get into them.


----------



## Verago (Jan 1, 2006)

I totally know what you mean about Tolkien's writing. It's almost like he was writing a landscaping manual for Middle-Earth rather than trying to write fantasy. But, then, his writing is from an era when most of the writing was like that, so I guess I'll excuse him...

Stephen King, on the other hand, I rather like his writing. It's very unusual, but the stories that he writes somehow make it work. It was probably one of the best of his books.


----------



## Stewart (Jan 4, 2006)

Wes919 said:
			
		

> In fact, any Oprah Book club writer.


 
Especially that Tolstoy. :-\"


----------



## Oracle (Jan 4, 2006)

> Jim Theis shall teach you many a lesson. And we shall call him...The Great and Terrible (But Mostly Terrible) One!



I agree. He's pretty bad. I clicked the link, read the first sentence, and thought, "what?" oO

It's definitely a good manual on what not to do.


----------



## poetrykid16 (Jan 5, 2006)

Dickens, I've never been able to read one of his books till the end. None of them. I've tried to read alot of his crap but it's just to drawn out. Makes me want to burn the book. which is why I write poetry. Sweet and short.


----------



## poetrykid16 (Jan 5, 2006)

Read the manuel for what not to do. 
Damn that story sucked!!! Take back what I said before Jim Theis is the worst author on the face of the planet.


----------



## kalibantre (Jan 5, 2006)

I really don't understand the problem wth Dickens. He's not a bad writer, I think some of these names being thrown forward are to do with the readers taste and not the authors ability or talent.


----------



## Aztecsfinest (Jan 5, 2006)

This may upset five people worldwide... J.D Salinger! He only wrote one book and it's obvious why. I never before nearly fell asleep in an English class but Holy Crap! You don't know the characters name until the middle of the book, I can't count  how many times the words: Hell, Goddamn and Sonovabitch where used, I did know their uses were unneccesary. 'I sat the hell down'
'Looked in the goddamn mirror' it's just some nobody talking about how his day went.
They say his way of writing is "revolutionary" the man just didn't know how to write any other way. Truly talentless! ](*,) 
(*Ahem*) calm down... It's just a book... 
It's strange that it is a book mainly read by hitmen... (True! look it up!)

(I liked Dickens! A tale of Two cities!)


----------



## kalibantre (Jan 5, 2006)

Tale of Two Cities is on my 2006 to read list. a long with Great Expectations and Jane Eyre. Books I've wanted to read for a long time. I will actually take the time to do it this year.


----------



## strangedaze (Jan 5, 2006)

Aztec, I didn't like Catcher but I fell in love with Nine Stories and Franny and Zooey. It's a good thing I'm a calm, well-adjusted cough syrup addict, or I'd have to strangle you for busting a cap in JDs ass  But I guess we're even, because I have trouble using Dickens for little more than toilet paper. I don't REALLY dislike Dickens THAT much, it's just self-defense mechanism, but I'm not a fan.

It's all good.


----------



## Icywind (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm...I don't know the author of this novel, but he wrote a book called "The Divide"...it was sooooo boring.  I read only a few chapters but yes...it was the dumps.


----------



## Aztecsfinest (Jan 6, 2006)

strangedaze said:
			
		

> Aztec, I didn't like Catcher but I fell in love with Nine Stories and Franny and Zooey. It's a good thing I'm a calm, well-adjusted cough syrup addict, or I'd have to strangle you for busting a cap in JDs ass  But I guess we're even, because I have trouble using Dickens for little more than toilet paper. I don't REALLY dislike Dickens THAT much, it's just self-defense mechanism, but I'm not a fan.


 
My apologies... I didn't know J.D Salinger wrote other books. I just don't know why my english teacher had to choose Catcher in the Rye, and he's not a very... Enthusiastic reader (understatement)


----------



## strangedaze (Jan 6, 2006)

no worries...most people just love catcher. i didnt. but then i found his other work and i found it...i dont know, powerful but in a ridiculously subtle way. hes an acquired taste, i think. 

peace out.


----------



## kalibantre (Jan 6, 2006)

Like Dickens seems to be an aquired taste on here :roll:


----------



## this_reckless_pace (Jan 7, 2006)

Ben Bova. 

To those of you who have had the very good fortune of never encountering this guy, he is a science fiction writer who for whatever shocking reason seemed to be quite big in the 1980's - and he's still around!

Leaving the plots aside, he is the single worst published author I have ever read. Think of the most awkward, clumsy, and embarrassing piece of tacky fanfiction you have ever read, and you begin to get the picture. Every page and every paragraph seemed to have a few lines that would literally make me cringe.

How he ever found a publisher I could not begin to imagine. Maybe he had some very strong blackmail material.


----------



## Kaku-Ryu (Jan 9, 2006)

Don't really know the author but I'd have to say whoever wrote The Giver...that book drove me insane!!! (and I read another book by the author too but I can't remember the name...it was no better...)
I swear if I saw another book by the same author, I'd be running really really fast in the other direction!


----------



## QuintetBlue (Jan 9, 2006)

Aztecsfinest said:
			
		

> This may upset five people worldwide... J.D Salinger! He only wrote one book and it's obvious why.



Actually, he wrote a few books. Try _Nine Stories_. It's defintely a shift from Catcher...and quite lovely. Here's a list:

_Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters and Seymour: An Introduction
    Franny and Zooey
    Nine Stories_

Anyway, that's besides the point. The worst author...oh, I wish I could remember. I once threw one of his books across the room because I was so frustrated with it...


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow this thread is pretty fking funny!

Okay. Jim Theis is pretty bad.... but wanna know what's really funny? He reads like almost EVERY OTHER FANTASY BOOK I'VE READ! Grr.... 

And HEY, I LIKED The Giver... when I was in fourth grade!! Granted, I haven't returned to it to give a more educated review *shrug*

I like Stephen King's old stuff. His new books bore me and strike me as dull. But Misery? It? COME ON!!! *shakes fist* Masterful!


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jan 12, 2006)

Avarice said:
			
		

> i know you're probably going to have to bring in the riot police for this when the 1000's of geeks get typing but....
> 
> J.K. Rowling with out a doubt is the most childish rubbish writer ever. She should be voted one of the most evil people in the world for unleashing the virus that is Harry Potter upon us all. The only thing those books are good for is children under 10 or helping dyslexic people to read.




i find that offensive. your are and asshole for compairing me and other dyslexics to ten year olds.


i like most of stephen king, some of his books are bad, i didnt finish insomnia or cujo. but i loved misery and firestarter. the girl who loved tom gordon was good.

i have to say the worst is christopher paolini, no before every one jumps down my throat to rip out my insides

i liked his first book (and im not a big fan of fantasy, and i only read it at first because my grandfather got it for me) but after eldest (an awful awful book, anyone who read it has lost ten IQ points, yes i did read it) it was boring i had to force my self to finish it.

dan brown comes in a close second followed by

Billy Connolys wife (dont know her name)

i read the biography of Billy Connoly and it was SHIGHT!!! the only good bit was at then end with what he wanted on his tombstone



Spoiler



in really small writing, so you would have to walk up close

"your standing on my balls


----------



## AdrienneW (Jan 12, 2006)

poetrykid16 said:
			
		

> Read the manuel for what not to do.
> Damn that story sucked!!! Take back what I said before Jim Theis is the worst author on the face of the planet.





Ok...
Who is Jim Theis and why is he in my computer 
No really who is he?
Thanks


----------



## AdrienneW (Jan 13, 2006)

Okay. I still haven't heard a reply about this author (mentioned above) seriously, who is he? Did he just write something on the net? or does he really have published works? Thanks


----------



## A. I. Rathe (Jan 13, 2006)

Worst author ever?

Two in my book: Andy Kaufman and L. Ron Hubbard


----------



## RedEurope (Jan 14, 2006)

___________________________________________________ 			_


----------



## AdrienneW (Jan 16, 2006)

RedEurope said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Theis
> http://www.dcs.gla.ac.uk/SF-Archives/Misc/Eye_Of_The_Argon
> 
> Thanks for telling me about this whoever did - it gave me a great laugh a few nights ago.






Wow...thats really sad.


----------



## IJS (Jan 16, 2006)

He was _only_ 16, it wasn't that bad. Some people are just so fucking critical though that nothing satisfies them.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jan 16, 2006)

IJS said:
			
		

> He was _only_ 16, it wasn't that bad. Some people are just so fucking critical though that nothing satisfies them.




age is never an excuse, im 15 and i want my work judge on the same standard of any 30 year old at least!


----------



## IJS (Jan 16, 2006)

Crazy_dude6662 said:
			
		

> age is never an excuse, im 15 and i want my work judge on the same standard of any 30 year old at least!



I know what you mean, I'm pretty young too. But I think the fact is, his experience with writing isn't as good as that of a 30 year old writer. But apparently, he was getting criticized to the point to where he never wanted to write again... which is terrible.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jan 16, 2006)

i agree that was bad, but saying its good for a 16 year old isnt doing them favours


----------



## IJS (Jan 16, 2006)

Crazy_dude6662 said:
			
		

> i agree that was bad, but saying its good for a 16 year old isnt doing them favours



Yeah, I guess. I was just saying for someone starting out so young, it wasn't that bad. 

But you're right, I don't think age has any bearing on quality.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jan 16, 2006)

well i started when i was 13. and my writing wasnt that bad, it wasnt great (still isnt) also just because some people say your rubbish you shouldnt quit, plenty of writers have their work unjustly torn apart but many just go "back to the drawing board"

it was bad that he gave up, he did have some talent, if he practised and didnt describe every minute detail.


----------



## poetrykid16 (Jan 23, 2006)

quick question can we name ourselves?


----------

